# Camp Pendleton Tree Trimmer Death



## sgreanbeans (Jan 5, 2013)

Working on the base on a couple different jobs. Got word that another company, on Thursday had a real bad accident that killed one and sent the other away on a life flight. As I understand it, the bucket collapsed into a tree, broke the tree (queen palm) tree fell hit groundie, KIA, then the guy in the bucket was crushed between tree and bucket or boom, was rescued, then hit the life flight, heard that he may have died as well, if not, in real bad shape, do not know the name of the company. Sad, neither one of those guys had that day planned. The story is still fuzzy, but as I am understanding it, the truck may have had some maintenance issues or the lack there of. Check your trucks over well fellas. CampPen is not the type to hire flyby nights and they are all over safety with contractors. Was talking with a base safety guy who witnessed it from a far. He said it looked as if they were trying to use the tree to keep the truck upright, whether it was the actual boom or the outrigger, he couldn't tell. Said he could not believe what he was seeing. Groundie ran around to get to the lower controls, that's when the tree hit him. Anybody in SoCal hear anything please let me know. Safety guy will get me copy of investigation. I will share, something bad went down here.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 15, 2013)

Any updates on this? This is horrible. Did the outrigger fail, ground fall through?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 19, 2013)

I wont say the name of the company that used them as a sub, but I see they are working along the I-5 southbound in Chula Vista.
You can count the number of cone's they use on one hand,, no 'men working' signs and half of them with no PPE,, I don't know how they get away with it but they are a shady group,,
Jeff


----------



## aprildominguez1 (Jan 19, 2013)

*re: tree trimmer death*



sgreanbeans said:


> Working on the base on a couple different jobs. Got word that another company, on Thursday had a real bad accident that killed one and sent the other away on a life flight. As I understand it, the bucket collapsed into a tree, broke the tree (queen palm) tree fell hit groundie, KIA, then the guy in the bucket was crushed between tree and bucket or boom, was rescued, then hit the life flight, heard that he may have died as well, if not, in real bad shape, do not know the name of the company. Sad, neither one of those guys had that day planned. The story is still fuzzy, but as I am understanding it, the truck may have had some maintenance issues or the lack there of. Check your trucks over well fellas. CampPen is not the type to hire flyby nights and they are all over safety with contractors. Was talking with a base safety guy who witnessed it from a far. He said it looked as if they were trying to use the tree to keep the truck upright, whether it was the actual boom or the outrigger, he couldn't tell. Said he could not believe what he was seeing. Groundie ran around to get to the lower controls, that's when the tree hit him. Anybody in SoCal hear anything please let me know. Safety guy will get me copy of investigation. I will share, something bad went down here.




...just a few minutes ago, i heard the news from my mother in law, who knows the victim killed, apparntly the tree (palm) fell on the man (believed to be 29 yrs old) died..however the other man injured was a family member of the decesed man, also suffered broken ribs and arms..but did survive.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 20, 2013)

sgreanbeans, any more info yet?

Rick


----------



## Meembobaby (Jan 21, 2013)

The person that died on the ground, did he die instantly? He was a good friend of mine and we are still trying to figure this all out. Any feedback would be great. Thank you.


----------



## ezmoney (Jan 28, 2013)

*sad tragedy*

I heard he died instantly. My friend was there trying to help them and the guy on the ground said he didnt know how to operate the boom from the ground. My friend was right there when the tree fell on the guy. The base got his contact info and has never contacted him about it at all which he thinks is very weird. They callled 911 before the tree even fell.. Contact me if youd like my friends info.


----------

